# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) شروحات :  أنظمة التشغيل الذكية: [1] بلاك بيري 10

## mohamed73

سيطر نظام iOS على سوق الهواتف الذكية  لسنوات بعد صدوره، وجعل المنافسين يحذون حذوه، ثم جاء الأندرويد وشاركه في  هذا الأمر وحقق هو الآخر شعبية كبيرة، فانتهت أسطورة بلاك بيري والويندوز  موبيل (وقتها)، لكن بعد سنوات بدأت الشركات في العودة مرة أخرى، فكشفت  مايكروسوفت عن الويندوز فون 8 وكشفت بلاك بيري عن النظام العاشر، وظهر  الأوبنتو وفاير فوكس وتايزن وغيرهم من الأنظمة، لذا قررنا تقديم سلسلة من  المقالات نستعرض فيهم كل نظام منافس يوجد في عالم الهواتف الذكية حالياً أو  سيظهر قريباً، والبداية مع نظام بلاك بيري 10.   بلاك بيري (ريم سابقاً) كانت شركة رائدة  في مجال الهواتف الذكية وفشل الويندوز فون في هزيمتها وأيضاً الآي ميت، ثم  ظهر نظام iOS فسحب السوق من تحت أقدامها مما جعلها تتراجع عالمياً لتصل إلى  حصص أقل من 5%، وانهار سهم الشركة من 144$ في أوج مجدها (2008) ليصل إلى  6$ في 2012، ووعت الشركة الدرس فطورت بعد طول انتظار نظام تشغيلها الجديد  بلاك بيري 10 والذي جاء رائعاً بالمقارنة بالأنظمة السابقة له وأيضاً به  مزايا تفوق منافسيه وهذا استعراض لبعض أهم مزاياه. *ملاحظة هامة:  في سلسلة المقالات سوف نستعرض في كل مقال بشكل استعراضي -وليس نقدي- كل  نظام بشكل منفرد. وفي أخر جزء في السلسلة سوف نقدم مقارنة شاملة بين  الأنظمة كلها مثل بلاكبيري وويندوز وأندرويد وأبل وغيرهم.*   *تجديد كامل في شكل النظام*   للوهلة الأولى عندما تشاهد البلاك بيري 10  فإنك ترى نظام تشغيل مختلف عن سابقيه، وتشعر أنه نظام حديث متطور، اسحب  إلى اليمين قليلاً من أي مكان لتشاهد التنبيهات أو واصل السحب للإنتقال إلى  Hub وهو تطبيق بلاك بيري “المجمع”، في هذا التطبيق ستجد كل شيء:  الإيميلات، الرسائل، BBM، تنبيهات، الفيس بوك، تويتر، التقويم والمواعيد  القادمة، كل شيء في مكان واحد تستطيع الوصول إليه بسحبه واحدة إلى اليمين  كما يظهر في الفيديو التالي:    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *دمج المواقع الاجتماعية*   قامت بلاك بيري بدمج كل المواقع  الاجتماعية في النظام مثلما موجود في iOS والأندرويد في إصداراتهم الأحدث،  فيمكنك تحديث الحالة في الفيس بوك وإرسال التغريدات ومشاركة الصور  والفيديوهات، والرائع في بلاك بيري أنها دمجتهم في قائمة الأسماء بشكل كلي،  فإذا اخترت أي صديق يمكنك مشاهدة أرقامه وبياناته، وأيضاً أحدث التغريدات  التي نشرها وما أرسله في الفيس بوك، بالإضافة إلى الإيميلات المرسلة بينك  وبينه، مما يطلعك على كل ما يخص صديقك هذا من نفس المكان وبلمسه واحدة. *سهولة أكثر*   طورت بلاك بيري النظام بشكل كبير لتجعله  أكثر سلاسة، الرد على المكالمات يكون بالسحب إلى أسفل أو إلى أعلى للإلغاء،  لوحة مفاتيح جديدة ذكية تتوقع ما تكتبه من الكلمات، وتميز لوحة مفاتيح  بلاك بيري أنها تتوقع اللغات، فإذا كتبت باللغة الإنجليزية فإنها تظهر لك  توقعات بكلمات إنجليزية، وإذا كتبت بالفرنسية أو الألمانية فهى تغير تظهر  لك ما يناسب اللغة التي تكتب بها بدون تغيير لوحة المفاتيح ودون إخبار  الهاتف أنك ستكتب باللغة كذا، كما وفرت بلاك بيري تعدد المهام بشكل فعال،  ويمكنك مشاهدة التطبيقات المفتوحة معاً وهى تعمل وهى تختلف عن الموجودة في  iOS حيث لا يمكنك مشاهدة أكثر من تطبيق في الوقت نفسه، كما أضافت بلاك بيري  كم كبير من الإيماءات “Gestures” جعل التحكم في النظام سلس بدرجة كبيرة  ومختلف.     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      كما أضافت بلاك بيري ميزة “Balance” وهى  تمكنك من التنقل بين وضع العمل والوضع الشخصي، فمثلاً هناك تطبيقات للعمل  وبريد خاص به، وهناك تطبيقات أخرى وألعاب وبريد تستخدمهم في حياتك الشخصية،  مع ميزة “Balance” تستطيع بلمسة واحدة التنقل بينهم، فبضغطة واحدة تستطيع  أن تجعل الشاشة الرئيسية والتطبيقات والبريد هم الخاصون بالعمل، وبضغطة  أخرى تنتقل للتطبيقات الخاصة بالمنزل وحياتك الشخصية، أي يصبح لديك جهازين  في جهاز واحد. *متجر التطبيقات والمطورين*   في مؤتمر الكشف عن بلاك بيري 10 نهاية  يناير الماضي، أعلنت بلاك بيري أن عدد التطبيقات في المتجر وصل إلى 70 ألف  تطبيق وهو رقم يعد هزيل جداً إذا ما قورن بالأندرويد (800 ألف تطبيق) أو  متجر أبل (785 ألف تطبيق)، وإذا نظرنا له كمستخدمين عرب ومسلمين فسنجد أن  متجر بلاك بيري فقير في التطبيقات العربية أو الإسلامية مما يجعل من يتحول  إلى البلاك بيري يشعر بهذا النقص الحاد.
 لكن بلاك بيري تعلم هذا جيداً، ووفرت دعم  قوي للمطورين ومكنتهم من تصميم التطبيقات بشتى الطرق، فيمكن لمبرمج  الأندرويد تحويل تطبيقه ليعمل على البلاك بيري، كما يستطيع مطوروا HTML 5  أن يصمموا تطبيقات للبلاك بيري 10، وأيضاً يمكن البرمجة باللغة الأصلية  ++C، أو حتى الجافا والفلاش ( أدوبي إير)، أي أتاحت بلاك بيري إمكانيات  واسعة للمبرمجين مهما كانت ميولهم كي يستطيعوا تصميم التطبيقات، ووفرت  للمطورين عرض لفترة بأن  تطبيقهم سيحقق 10 آلاف دولار في العام الأول وإذا نقص المبلغ وأصبح ألفان  فقط فستدفع لهم بلاك بيري الفارق (8 آلاف دولار). *تطوير الـ BBM والتصوير* 
 قوة بلاك بيري وسبب انتشاره عالمياً هو  الـ BBM حيث يستخدمه أكثر من 60 مليون شخص حول العالم طبقاً لتصريح بلاك  بيري (عدد المستخدمين للبلاك بيري 80 مليون)، فأضافت له بلاك بيري إمكانية  الإتصال الفيديو مثل الفيس تايم، كما وفرت ميزة رائعة وهى مشاركة الشاشة،  فيمكن لصديقك الذي تتحدث أن يشاركك الشاشة الخاصة به لترى كل ما يقوم  بفعله.  أما بالنسبة للتصوير فقط طورته بلاك بيري  وأضافت ميزة العودة في الزمن والتي تلتقط أجزاء من الثانية قبل وبعد التقاط  الصورة، ثم تمكنك من التحكم فيها أو أجزائها، فأحياناً تلتقط صورة لمجموعة  من الأشخاص وتجد بعضهم تأخر في الضحك، مع ميزة بلاك بيري يمكنك اختيار  الشخص وتحريك الزمن بالنسبة له إلى الوقت الذي ترى شكله مناسب به، مع  الحفاظ على باقي الأشخاص كما هم دون تعديل. * نقاط متفرقة:*   أضافت بلاك بيري خدمة الأوامر الصوتية مثل سيري وجوجل ناو وغيرهم.أضافت بلاك بيري خدمة التذكر “Blackberry Remember” وهى تمكنك من تسجيل كل أفكارك في مكان واحد من أي مكان.أضافت بلاك بيري ميزة دمج مقاطع الصور والفيديوهات لتظهر بشكل احترافي (مثل الموفي ميكر قديماً فالويندوز).أعلنت بلاك بيري أن جميع أجهزتها ستدعم NFC وخدماته.كشفت بلاك بيري عن خدمة تحويل الأموال عن طريق الـ BBM والبداية في أندونسيا.مزايا البلاك بيري مثل BBM وغيرها (عدا BES) ستعمل بدون اشتراك شهري في باقات إجبارية.
 شاهد فيديو المؤتمر الكامل للكشف عن النظام.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## عارف اسماعيل

مشككككككككككككككككككككككور

----------


## m_shawky2021

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## sh mobil

bvglkiuf,

----------


## احمد24

بارك الله فيك

----------

